# HIDDEN FIGURES arrives on Digital HD March 28 and on 4K Ultra HD, Blu-ray and DVD April 11



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> *HIDDEN FIGURES*
> 
> The incredible untold true story of Katherine Johnson (Taraji P. Henson), Dorothy Vaughn (Octavia Spencer) and Mary Jackson (Janelle Monae) – brilliant African-American women working at NASA, who served as the brains behind one of the greatest operations in history: the launch of astronaut John Glenn into orbit, a stunning achievement that restored the nation's confidence, turned around the Space Race, and galvanized the world. The visionary trio crossed all gender and race lines to inspire generations to dream big.
> 
> ...


----------

